# Do coloring books stifle creativity?



## Kincaid (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking back at my own childhood, I am thinking about choices my parents made. They were pretty crunchy compared to my classmates (I was born in 1972). One of our house "rules" was no coloring books.

We had tons of art supplies, clay, paints, etc. My dad always was drawing and drafting at the kitchen table (he worked from our house as an architect). But he would not let us have coloring books, not even from someone as a gift. He said he did not want us coloring within lines, he wanted to encourage our natural creativity. That time spent on coloring books would be better spent with real art supplies.

Anyone else ever heard of this? What do you think? I wonder if he learned that in art classes, or if it was just something flakey that only my family did


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I guess it depends on the age of the child and the use of coloring books. My son is not quite 4 and he LOVES coloring books. He loves them because he can't draw the things he wants to color yet. He likes filling in spaces and making up stories to go with the pictures. He uses them mostly as an "alone" activity like when I am making dinner or when in the car. I have not seen any evidence that is has stifled hiss creativity when it comes to art. He still loves to finger paint, use clay and other art supplies. When we color together we never use coloring books. He will ask me to draw something (dogs, flowers, the beach etc) and then colors in what I do but more often than not he try to draws what I did so I feel he is still "learning" to draw.

However my nieces also loved coloring books right up to maybe 8-9 years old. As they got older they loved the very intricate ones and would painstakingly color it in detail. They were just as proud of a picture done in one of their "fairies" coloring books as they were of any paintings done in art class. The creativity was the same, KWIM? The approach was just different.

I think if a childs ONLY access to art was coloring books then maybe it would be detrimental but as long as they are given many different tools (clay, paints, markers, crayons, construction paper, puzzles, etc) then coloring books can be a part of a creative life.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Coloring books will clearly ruin your child and will ensure that any artistic spirit will be crushed!

:LOL









I have heard about this no coloring book philosophy and it sure sounds good:"I dont' want my child to spend life coloring within the lines!"

But let's face it. Like the PP said, unless a child has no ability to use other art materials a coloring book is not going to effect them much.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Coloring books stifle creativity and any parent who gives their child a coloring book has nothing but my pity for their obvious detachment from their child's creative process.

If a parent tried to give their child a coloring book at my house, I would get right in their face and say in a firm but friendly voice, "NO COLORING BOOKS! THAT'S NOT WHAT WE DO HERE! USE YOUR ART SUPPLIES!"


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

DS has a few, but he doesn't really like them. He just scribbles over the whole page - he hasn't the patience for colouring in the lines right now. He's starting to try to draw more and once he's headed that's going well I'm going to pass him this colouring book:

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item.a...n=books&zxac=1

It's by Taro Gomi (Everyone Poops) and is sort of an uncolouring book. There will be a tree and then print asking you to draw something or someone running into the tree, or just a blank page asking you to draw a dream or something silly or a lion with no face and print telling you the lion is frustrated because of whatever and can you draw his face in. Stuff like that. I think my son would have some fun with it.

Right now he's content to be King of the Salad Spinner Art. And that's cool.

I find colouring really relaxing and love those colouring books of mandalas. I could colour for hours (and have) when I have one of those in the house.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

There are many lessons that can be taught and learned in a coloring book., shading, out lining, fine motor skill control.

Sometimes learning to copy someone widens a person's horizons because you learn a new skill that you can apply else were.


----------



## rockinmama (Jan 7, 2005)

My dd just got one of those "majic" coloring books with markers from her great grandmother where the pens work with the special paper......

The markers will ONLY show up IN THE LINES!!!

Now if thats not a recipe for turning my dramatic little gemini into a tax officer i don't know what is!!


----------



## Kincaid (Feb 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dharmamama*
Coloring books stifle creativity and any parent who gives their child a coloring book has nothing but my pity for their obvious detachment from their child's creative process.

If a parent tried to give their child a coloring book at my house, I would get right in their face and say in a firm but friendly voice, "NO COLORING BOOKS! THAT'S NOT WHAT WE DO HERE! USE YOUR ART SUPPLIES!"










Oh my god, I just spit herbal tea on my monitor!
But I can make out a butterfly pattern in the droplets.

The funny thing is, despite the enriching art enviornment we were raised in not one of the three of us siblings can even draw a stick person. We don't even doodle when talking on the phone. That is part of my curiousity on the no-coloring book thing.... it did not foster drawing skills in us at all. That is why I am so curious about the theory of it :LOL


----------



## JordysMom (Mar 31, 2005)

I've also heard this, but it doesn't hold any weight with me. My 2.5 year old has coloring books, but he also likes to draw on plain paper, and he can actually draw smiley faces and crude looking people.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dharmamama*
Coloring books stifle creativity and any parent who gives their child a coloring book has nothing but my pity for their obvious detachment from their child's creative process.

If a parent tried to give their child a coloring book at my house, I would get right in their face and say in a firm but friendly voice, "NO COLORING BOOKS! THAT'S NOT WHAT WE DO HERE! USE YOUR ART SUPPLIES!"


















:


----------



## AmyAngel (Dec 3, 2004)

dharmamama, :LOL :LOL :LOL

I personally (still) enjoy coloring books and find them relaxing, and they don't seem to have stifled my creativity any. Didn't students of the master painters of the renaissance sometimes learn by copying thier work and painting over their sketches? It seems that trying to "stay in the lines" might help develop fine motor skills, but that's just my guess. As long as that's not the ONLY art kids get to do I bet they'll be fine.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Kincaid, my serious answer is that I don't think there's anything wrong with coloring books if you treat them like any other art supply: let your kids do what they want with them. Don't insist that they color nicely or use conventional colors or stay in the lines (like my friend does with her 5-year-old ... she actually tells her daughter, "I paid money for that coloring book, now you use it the right way!" And I say nothing to her about this ...). My kids use coloring books sometimes and don't use them sometimes.

It's all good!

Namaste!

ETA: My dh is a fine art major. When I brought up the coloring book thing when my dd was a baby, he thought it was silly. He loved coloring books as a kid, and it certainly didn't stifle his creativity. He makes a living making art.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey! I've not been allowing dd more than 3 feet near a colouring book, but I've been wondering lately if I shouldn't loosen up.
I think you guys are right - they are ok as long as they have access to other tools as well. Besides, I think whether or not a kid turns out to be a master artist probably has more to do with their own talent than what their exposure was when they were growing up...


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Haley and Max have some coloring books that they scribbloe over but they usually choose plain construction paper







If they use a coloring book no one ever tells them "Use this color" or "stay in the lines" or anything like that. The only thing I don't like (but I don't say anything) is when Max takes a black marker or crayon and colors very heavily over the entire picture so you can't tell what it was, but it's his book and his picture.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a BA in art so I guess I come from the same perspective as the OP's dad. I don't ban coloring books in our house but I do feel that in terms of creative artistic expression they are limiting so I don't encourage them either.
I feel it is better for a child to draw their own lines and then color within those lines.

I think it isn't coloring in the lines so much as the stereotyping images. Coloring books teach a child "this is the right way a tree is drawn" "this is how you draw a house" "this is a bird" and it is hard to get away from those subtle lessons even when they draw on blank paper after that. Chidren are taught to imitate those adult drawn images istead of letting their creativity naturally develop. I think that limits the creativity of many children.

http://www.goshen.edu/~marvinpb/11-1...ereotypes.html

I feel it also creates a pressure for drawings or paintings to look like something. I think that causes children to give up when their efforts don't look like the coloring book. I've encountered so many adults who say they can't draw or paint because their work doesn't match "the right way"... so they don't try anymore.
Maybe it isn't all coloring books to blame... maybe it is an attitude that goes along with handing a child a coloring book. I don't think they help much to develop creativity or any other skills though.

I'm surprised people are laughing and dismissing this so much where there are often discussions on the merits of being TV free or unschooling.


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

If it's between not coloring and using a coloring book, I will always say use the coloring book!







As long as the kids aren't being pushed to stay within the lines, I don't see any harm in using coloring books; in fact, I would venture a guess to say that coloring books may even encourage creativity by bringing out some ideas and imagination that a child may not have thought of previously. We only have blank paper in the house right now, but my son is only 21 months old. I fully intend on coloring books (and he has used them at other places).

BTW, dharmamama - you are absolutely hilarious and a reason for me to stick around as well!!!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We won't buy colouring books.


----------



## cmb123 (Dec 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dharmamama*
If a parent tried to give their child a coloring book at my house, I would get right in their face and say in a firm but friendly voice, "NO COLORING BOOKS! THAT'S NOT WHAT WE DO HERE! USE YOUR ART SUPPLIES!"

























:


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

I think coloring books are ok. The child still has the option of being very creative with a coloring book as long as we as the parent give them that oportunity. You know....not making them stay in the lines, not telling them that they can't color the snowman green....







I think as long as coloring books aren't the only thing used it is just fine.


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

my kids use coloring books, draw, paint, use clay, etc. The coloring books work well for visits to the Dr etc (they focus better on those at that time than they do just drawing a picture for some reason)

I also dont make them use the coloring books in any specific way...they are free to use whatever colors they want, add things etc. My eldest had coloring books and now loves to draw cartoons...didnt stifle his artistic ability at all


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

We won't let coloring books in the house.

DS seems to be sensitive about art related things.

He is easily influenced by adults drawing for him. He will refuse to scribble or do anything art related for a long time afterwards. He seems to think that if he can't do it right, he shouldn't try.

I have seem similar, but less obvious, behavior related to coloring books.

About two months ago, DH and I tried to figure out how to help him feel less restricted, less scared about scribbling. He seemed to want to experience art, but refused to do it himself. He would have mini tantrums begging us to draw. I read _Young at Art_ by Susan Striker, currently reading _Please Touch_ by her. They really helped clarify things for me. Susan Striker wrote all of the Anti-coloring book coloring books.

I feel like his "job" right now is to experience scribbling and not be as influenced by "perfection" that can be found in coloring books and adult drawings. (My drawings were sooo far from perfect though, DS would sometimes ask "is that a car, mom?")


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

We don't buy coloring books for DD either.
She adores art, and she makes really interesting paintings. I want her to continue to do her own thing because she ROCKS!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm, I've always had coloring books around... my mom and I used to color together alot. I also draw a lot too. DD nabs my coloring books all the time, but also likes to draw on plain paper (and cardboard boxes!!) I think coloring books have their place, like any other medium. Coloring in the lines can be a challenge for developing fine motor skills. As long as a child isnt made to color a certain way (whats up with that?) I dont think theres a problem


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow, I'd never even heard about or thought about colouring books in that way. Dd's first colouring books were bought for her by my artist Grandma. She loves her colouring books, and is getting very good at colouring in the lines, but we don't make her colour in a certain way or colour things the "right" colour. We have some very colourful animals in our books! She also has paints, crayons and plain paper and loves to just paint and draw. We even framed some watercolours she did with my Grandma. She is not quite 3 yet, so only draws basic shapes and blobs, but those blobs are always something to her, and often they are blobs with feet when she is drawing people.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Kinda OT but I used to love coloring books as a child. I would spend hours coloring. (And I grew up to be a writer so I guess my creativity wasn't stifled by it). I had bad hand coordination, still do, and I simply couldn't draw very well until I got much older. So I colored instead. It was zen for me.

I was so bummed about Abi. I collected all these nice coloring books for her when she was a baby, looking forward to the day when we could sit and color together. She doesn't like coloring at all. Rarely will she color. She loves to draw and paint though.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't like coloring books, but I wouldn't forbid them. I think they're just kind of dull and, typically, they portray commercial images. We do have a few floating around, but they generate little interest. Blank paper is most popular here with both my kids.


----------



## QueenMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

I haven't bought my kids coloring books but that's only because MIL buys them. I don't mind them. The kids don't use them that often and when they do I certainly don't tell them how to color. I love art and they have access to tons of stuff. DD1 is more creative than DS1 (she really amazes me with some of things she does!), but he's not that into the coloring/painting/sculpting/ect aspect of art. He'd rather build!


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
Check out this site. This woman is pretty famous for this and has some great stuff.

http://www.susanstriker.com/anticoloring.html

Interesting, I guess, but I'd rather have my son use his imagination or have me help him come up with ideas.







: She's still providing pictures, just suggesting other things to do with them, from what I saw.

I, too, loved coloring as a kid and honestly, love to color today. I am a scrapbooker, writer, website builder and business owner, so I don't feel that my creativity was stifled either. <shrug>


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

Coloring books have nothing to do with drawing. They are about learning the symbology that stops us from being able to draw - we learn that a sun is a circle with lines from it, that a tree is a stick (sometimes a y) with a poofy shape on top, etc. etc. Its not bad, its a way people communicate, and it's no worse than an adult following a pattern or instructions to create someone else's design - but it has little to do with creativity or artistic process. Kids should be exposed to both craft and creativity IMO. As long as my child enjoys doing coloring books, she must be finding something interesting and challenging about it so I won't deprive her.


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't have a problem with good coloring books. There are a lot of terrible ones out there (commercial, thin paper, weak art, etc). My son is 4 and a half, and just asked for his first coloring book (Wildflowers).

I remember finding coloring relaxing, and loving to pick the colors and ending up with something I really liked. I also remember making up my own patterns with colors within the picture, like giving someone a paisley shirt. That said, I am not a great artist (but I am good with color!), but I think that was because art/creativity was not valued by my family, not because of the coloring books.

My mother in law is an artist, and hates the idea of coloring books. But I think that is kind of dogmatic.

I would never hover or tell him to stay in the lines. I do think it is great for fine motor development and self esteem. I worked with a lot of children with emotional issues, and they would often color in a book before they would ever draw (too risky, possibility of failure, too personal), and they found it relaxing and a source of pride. We definitely encouraged art and risk-taking, but the coloring was a good stepping stone for some.

L.


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi there

Great topic. I also loved colouring books while growing up and am terrible at drawing. Perhaps that is why?

When I was in sunday school one of the older girl who was supervising us during the break critized my colouring and told me not to scribble but to make nice straight line while colouring then it would look even and all. I couldnt believe it. Ever since then I hated colouring in pictures. Told my mom years later of this experience.

I took Art Education for primary children as an elective at University and my teacher told us to throw away colouring books. It forces the kids to look at things from one angel and not allows them to expand their vision. We learned many abstract artwork to do with preschool children. It made so much sense. She said children need the development stage of drawing through exploration. By giving them something we limit it.

Since then I have always been conscientous of colouring books. Even those paint by numbers as well.

I do many creative things with my children...let them do finger painting...the best (can do with pudding too), watch the colours soak up the tissue with food colouring, paint with strings, make butterfly or mirror image from spotting page with paint and open it up so forth. I let the kids use crayons and let their imagination run wilds. Its fun to watch them tell me what they drew. Other day my son 2.5 now told me he drew a baby cow and a mama cow. Was so cute. Just a little blob but he was sooo proud of it!









Sorry I am rambling on.

Its late...should go to bed. wanted to add my two bits here.

hugs and have fun doing art work with your children.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We've started using colouring books with Isaac, because since his squint developed his hand-eye co-ordination has got a little worse- it's one more way for him to practice controlling a pen. I'm not planning on it being a long-term thing, but I don't consider it art- it's a tool.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

wow. another mama that never even thought about it....good topic...has me thinking.

First, as a child AND as an adult, I LOVE coloring. Just love it. It's relaxing for me. Before kids, I was known to buy my own coloring books and to color them at home. Dh thought I was nuts! I have great memories of me and my brothers and my mom coloring at the kitchen table. SHe would color one side, and me the other and then we would sign and date the pages. I still have some of the books







. So, for us, it wasn't about art, but about doing something fun together or alone. Nothing more, nothing less.

Ds has a few coloring books, and he likes them, but I don't make him color in the lines or anything like that pr to use correct colors for objects like green for grass either. He also has a large easel for drawing, a chalk board for drawing, and loads of plain paper books to make drawings.

I'm thinking that coloring is just one activity amoung many art activities presented and introduced to a child, and as long as one doesn't provide "rules" to coloring in coloring books it isn't stifling of one's creative outlets.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

This thread reminds me of an amazing "coloring book" I had when I was a kid: about 1/4 of each page was part of a famous work of art--a little section of "Broadway Boogie Woogie," just the lion from Rousseau's "Sleeping Gypsy", a couple of the melting clocks from Dali's "Persistance of Memory", etc., and you invented/filled in what the rest of the painting might look like. My mom took me to the Museum of Modern Art after I had finished my versions of the paintings, and we saw the real things.

I think I had some other coloring books, too, although I was certainly much more interested in "free style" art...but I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with them, unless that's the ONLY creative outlet a kid has.

ETA: Looking back over this thread, I just realized the coloring book I was talking about was one of those Susan Striker anti-coloring books. So maybe it doesn't count! :LOL


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
http://www.susanstriker.com/anticoloring.html

DD got one of these for her birthday. It's pretty neat.
We do not forbid coloring books. I don't see them stifling dd's creativity. We also keep reams of paper solely for her use. Dh works at a publishing co. and gets the last last of the roll paper--huge rolls of medium weight white paper. We have hundreds of crayons, markers, paint, stamps, stickers, glitter, feathers, envelopes. Given our stockpile of art supplies, a few cheesy coloring books aren't going to have much of an impact on her creativity. DD is a prolific artist, and if she wants to color in a picture of Porky Pig, why not?

I love to knit, and I rarely use patterns, although sometimes I knit from a pattern for fun, to improve a technique, or because I like the pattern. When I want to knit something very detailed or intricate, I will use a pattern until I can do it myself. I view dd's coloring books in a similar light.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't forbid coloring books but don't buy many either. Well, I just don't consider then art, but I still think they are fun. It is relaxing for me, like reading. I think it is a prewriting activity developing muscle control and some playing around with color. I don't like their cheap paper though, as my artist mom used to say, "Even Rembrant couldn't paint with this *&^% (stuff)" when refering to cheap children's art supplies.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't think I would FORBID coloring books, but I do seem them as uhh.. not so great. I agree about the coloring books are like fast food analogy.

The main problem I see is just that I can't seem to find many that aren't Barbie, or Dora, or whatever the latest blockbuster kid's movie is... If I wanted dd to color I would probably stick to generic coloring pages from the internet.

I think Dover has some pretty cool coloring books for older kids. When I was young I had an "Infamous Women In History" coloring book and I







'd it! I also had one about Henry the VIII's wives and the costumes were crazy intricate and fun.

The 4 year old I watch won't draw, she always says "I can't draw good!"







No matter how I try to make it fun and get her to try, she won't. She loves coloring, though. Not sure how to handle that.


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

Before I had children I had planed on not getting them coloring books.

But I have.

And you know what...they never use them. My boys are always drawing. Soooooo, we have tons of art stuff and the coloring books end up in the garage sale pile.

LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kincaid*
Looking back at my own childhood, I am thinking about choices my parents made. They were pretty crunchy compared to my classmates (I was born in 1972). One of our house "rules" was no coloring books.

We had tons of art supplies, clay, paints, etc. My dad always was drawing and drafting at the kitchen table (he worked from our house as an architect). But he would not let us have coloring books, not even from someone as a gift. He said he did not want us coloring within lines, he wanted to encourage our natural creativity. That time spent on coloring books would be better spent with real art supplies.

Anyone else ever heard of this? What do you think? I wonder if he learned that in art classes, or if it was just something flakey that only my family did


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Stiffle creativity is certainly a strong possiblity, but coloring books are hardly the only source of many things in our culture that do...

First, teaching children that there is only certain ways to correctly draw an image limits both their ability to think visually as well as read visual information.

Second, scribbling is a process of learning finer muscle memory and developing the skills to make more precise marks. It is how we learn written language as well as drawing. If allowed to develop on their own, children (this is universal and not limited to the culture you come from) will naturally learn to make the marks (over twenty recognizable lines). When well intentioned adults interfer with budding artists marks, the learning often diminishes instead of increases. Adults are often people that prescribe the "right" ways of doing things, and thus limit the creativity inadvertantly.

Finally, coloring someone elses ideas are not a very authentic art activity. Art is a means communicating ideas and emotions, as well as a physical activity (sometimes although much rarer, it evokes a spiritual response). It is a means of better understanding the world we live in and working out complex thoughts that can not always be express verbally. If you really want your child to enjoy, learn, and grow artistically, encourage them create content from things that are important to them, occuring in their own lives, or related to their own experience as creative and imaginitive individuals.

A good book for parents is Young at Art by Susan Striker. If you want to learn more about academic side of creativity and art, look up Howard Gardner's Theory on Multiple intelligence, anything by Elliot Eisner, or Frank Wachowiak's Emphasis Art.

Most people that are creative are open minded, are willing to try new things, and desire learning.


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think that coloring books and art are two totally different things. We sometimes print out pictures of patterns or mythical creatures to color and we have a few coloring books but it's more of a brainless relaxing thing to us. We color together and chat but when Trevor is doing art he doesn't want to be bothered and is very intense and involved in whatever he is creating. I think that if all you are exposed to is coloring books as art and that you are told step by step what you should do then there could be a problem.


----------



## mgmsmommy (Jun 24, 2003)

I was an early childhood education major in college & the supervisor of our department always told us that if he ever visited a preschool that one of us opened & we had coloring sheets or coloring books he would be disappointed with us.

That said my own kids love to draw on plain paper, but sometimes prefer coloring a page & I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

i agree that coloring books and art are 2 things. i am a very creative person and i was allowed to use coloring books. they gave me a chance to get used to the feeling of crayons, experiment with color choices, and so on without the pressure of having to draw a picture myself and have it come out wrong. i think that can build alot of confidence in art materials and just a kids sense of color, texture, and so on. its like giving them experience in the materials aspect of it.

i have always loved coloring books, cuz they are meditative. i love putting color on the paper. i am the same way about painting. i love seeing the paint go onto the paper/canvas, and the feeling of that just asmuch as i like creating a picture. you dont have to think very much when you color. its just a different expereince. i would never want it to be the *only* expereince my kid had with art, cuz i think if all you ahd was coloring books you would miss out on creativity---but if a kid is expereincing all kinds of artisitc materials and projects, a coloring book will not dominate thier creativity.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I loved my coloring books when I was kid. I have my BFA. I don't think it stifled my creativity. Having a teacher tell me I could not paint the sky purple & trees blue (as happened to one of my neighbors growing up) would stifle it.

My kids have coloring books. Sometimes they use them and sometimes they don't. Some are scribbled and some are colored nicely. Some have unique colorings some do not. They have fun. That is all that matters.

Coloring books are one more thing that your child can love or hate. It all depends on how the parents present them.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I provide both coloring books and tons of blank paper. My dc usually go for the blank paper. When my dd was little I took her to Borders story time and they would give her a coloring book sheet which she would promptly turn over and color on the back. I think that the whole "color inside the lines" thing is sad and repressed. Sometimes someone would look at dd's pics and ask her why she didn't color the picture or color in the lines. She would look at them like that had three ears on their forehead- just didn't understand where they were coming from







.


----------



## SabrinaJL (Apr 9, 2004)

I had never heard the "coloring books stifle creativity" idea until I started doing home daycare. I really don't buy it. DD has always had free access to coloring books. She's also had free access to crayons, paper, markers, paints, clay, colored pencils, etc... She's quite creative. She loves to draw and has books full of her art (which can be a problem because she sometimes gets in trouble for drawing at school when she should be doing her work. She makes up stories to go with them. She makes up comics about her and her friends. People know how much she loves it and for her birthday/xmas/whatever she gets pencils, colored pencils, sketch books, etc... So it really doesn't seem that the coloring books have done any damage.

I personally loved to color as a kid and STILL do. It's very relaxing to me. I have my own coloring books and pencils that the kids aren't allowed to touch. I found some really cool coloring books from a company called Mindware that I very much enjoy coloring. http://www.mindwareonline.com/mwstor...ectGroup_ID=51


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I already posted, but have been thinking about this a lot.

I think as DS gets older, I wouldn't have a problem with coloring books. At his age though, he seems so impressionable with art. I think that scribbling has so many benefits that I wouldn't want him to take that time away from that to coloring books.

I rediscovered coloring books in college. I agree that they can be relaxing, but I don't think they are appropriate for my son at his age.


----------

